# Slide out/ Jacks



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi
I have a winnie adventurer 1997.
My problem now is;
in order to lower jacks the control panel has an on/off. when trying to turn on a red light is illuminating saying hand brahe not on.
After resetting handbrake and touching power on amillion or more times it then sets in order to lower jacks and operate the slide.
All fuses o.k., all wiring been unplugged inspected and replugged.

This is driving me mad


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There must be an electrical switch somewhere on the handbrake mechanism to allow the control for the jacks/slideout to get power, see if you can find that and either check it or try bypassing it. What chassis is your van on, Alan.


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi
It is on Ford chassis


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, not familiar with the Ford chassis, have worked on an Chevvy based import. Still think you will find a switch on the HB linkeage, is it pedal or switch or both. If switch look there for a fault, Alan.


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi
It is on Ford chassis


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

the switch on the right hand side of the park brake lever assembly is very prone to corrosion, if you are lucky enough to have a drivers door, it is relatively easy to get to. You need to remove the switch and clean the plunger with fine emery paper. If you have no drivers door it is an absolute swine of a job, easiest way to get to it is take the drivers seat out!
Dunc.


----------

